# Bristol Palin and Mark Ballas getting death threats



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

There are some real lunatics running around loose. Not all the nuts are locked up in mental institutions.

"Bristol Palin and Mark Ballas have received death threats and "Dancing with the Stars" has measurably heightened security ... sources connected with the show tell TMZ. "

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2631468/posts


.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

O know that some folks don't believe that she should still be on the show, but to make death threats is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I'll bet it's the people who live in the apartment that's under the dance floor.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's pretty sick of those threatener.

Well, the show should get the ratings it's after.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

When you have national news and entertainment shows saying how evil/bad her mom is you can expect some people to assume she's just as evil.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

It's ridiculous, the amount of hate that is directed at Bristol, in fact, the entire Palin family. Just because a person has differing views than you doesn't mean you have to hate them.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

You can blame this happening due to Palin's political supporters making dishonest multiple votes to tip the scales in favour of her personal interests. If her political supporters had voted honestly none of this would have happened. Now instead both Palin and her political supporters have endangered her daughter's life. Palin should never have encouraged her supporters to make dishonest multiple votes.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...tol-palin-mark-ballas-report-says/?test=faces



> The show has made headlines in recent days because some say political supporters of Sarah Palin may be manipulating the voting system in favor of her daughter.


.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

naturelover said:


> You can blame this happening due to Palin's political supporters making dishonest multiple votes to tip the scales in favour of her personal interests. If her political supporters had voted honestly none of this would have happened. Now instead both Palin and her political supporters have endangered her daughter's life. Palin should never have encouraged her supporters to make dishonest multiple votes.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...tol-palin-mark-ballas-report-says/?test=faces
> 
> ...


Double bull pucky! Its a reality game show simple as that. Vote how you like when you like, also as simple as that. You dont think the liberals arent calling in and voting every which way they can themselves to defeat Bristol? You dont think there are liberal agenda sites telling their followers how to vote multiple times as well? There are! I guarentee you they are! Especially Now! If You dont like people voting for her and you dont like her because of her mother, then i suggest you take 5 minutes and vote against her as many times in as many ways as you can. Good luck!


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

ninny said:


> There are some real lunatics running around loose. Not all the nuts are locked up in mental institutions.
> 
> "Bristol Palin and Mark Ballas have received death threats and "Dancing with the Stars" has measurably heightened security ... sources connected with the show tell TMZ. "
> 
> ...


People take TV WAY too seriously. When a couple of the "Teen Mom"s start getting death threats, as Amber Portwood (mom of Leah) has, a huge chill pill is in order. What would somebody gain by killing a 20 year old girl? So she hasn't grown up yet, so what? You'd really take a 2 year old's mommy away, because of a dancing competition or a reality show? Just step away from the TV, put down the beer...


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

naturelover said:


> You can blame this happening due to Palin's political supporters making dishonest multiple votes to tip the scales in favour of her personal interests. If her political supporters had voted honestly none of this would have happened. Now instead both Palin and her political supporters have endangered her daughter's life. Palin should never have encouraged her supporters to make dishonest multiple votes.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...tol-palin-mark-ballas-report-says/?test=faces
> 
> ...


Ok, real S L O W now...


IT'S A TV SHOW!

So what if Sarah Palin is cheating? Death threats? REALLY? It's just a TV show! 
:duel:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

How many others of the contestants have their mother's thousands of dishonest political supporters making multiple votes? 

Some political supporters are making as many as 200 or 300 votes each to show support not for the contestant but for the mother of the contestant. Those dishonest voters aren't voting for the daughter, they're voting to show support to the mother. 

How is that fair to all the other more qualified contestants who don't have their mother's political support behind them?

.


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

naturelover said:


> How many others of the contestants have their mother's thousands of dishonest political supporters making multiple votes?
> 
> Some political supporters are making as many as 200 or 300 votes each to show support not for the contestant but for the mother of the contestant. Those dishonest voters aren't voting for the daughter, they're voting to show support to the mother.
> 
> ...


What's Bristol running for again? Best dancer? TV SHOW, TV SHOW, TV SHOW, just repeat it until it sinks in, it's not real...


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

naturelover said:


> How many others of the contestants have their mother's thousands of dishonest political supporters making multiple votes?
> 
> Some political supporters are making as many as 200 or 300 votes each to show support not for the contestant but for the mother of the contestant. Those dishonest voters aren't voting for the daughter, they're voting to show support to the mother.
> 
> ...


You have concluded your assertion of multiple votes of 200 - 300 is factual? Is that based on the link you earlieir posted? Here is the section of the story you linked and posted.

The show has made headlines in recent days because some say political supporters of Sarah Palin may be manipulating the voting system in favor of her daughter. 

The old 'some say' linked with 'may be' . . .


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

naturelover said:


> How many others of the contestants have their mother's thousands of dishonest political supporters making multiple votes?
> 
> Some political supporters are making as many as 200 or 300 votes each to show support not for the contestant but for the mother of the contestant. Those dishonest voters aren't voting for the daughter, they're voting to show support to the mother.
> 
> ...


Yer right, kill her!


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

naturelover said:


> How many others of the contestants have their mother's thousands of dishonest political supporters making multiple votes?
> 
> Some political supporters are making as many as 200 or 300 votes each to show support not for the contestant but for the mother of the contestant. Those dishonest voters aren't voting for the daughter, they're voting to show support to the mother.
> 
> ...


Are we talking about dancing with the stars here? Or are we talking about Hope and Change 2008?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

DENALI said:


> Are we talking about dancing with the stars here? Or are we talking about Hope and Change 2008?


No, we're talking about dishonest political supporters who have caused the lives of innocents to be endangered because of their dishonesty and corruption.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Tobster said:


> You have concluded your assertion of multiple votes of 200 - 300 is factual? Is that based on the link you earlieir posted? .....


Yes, it is factual. No, it is not based on the link I posted. That link is only about the death threats.

The evidence of it has already been demonstrated in all of the Facebook and Twitter entries made by the political supporters boasting about how many multiple votes they have made and encouraging other supporters to do the same.

.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

naturelover said:


> No, we're talking about dishonest political supporters who have caused the lives of innocents to be endangered because of their dishonesty and corruption.
> 
> .


No, we are not talking about dishonesty and corruption. We are talking about Palin Derangement Syndrome. An illness which seems to have taken hold of you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Now, Tobster, you know we always vote for our presidential candidates based on a television show an adult would be ashamed to admit they watch. Especially when they're not even presidential candidates!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

DENALI said:


> You dont think there are liberal agenda sites telling their followers how to vote multiple times as well? There are! I guarentee you they are! Especially Now! If You dont like people voting for her and you dont like her because of her mother, then i suggest you take 5 minutes and vote against her as many times in as many ways as you can. Good luck!


No I dont think there are.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

> &#8220;(The viewers can) vote for who they enjoy watching dance, or who they enjoy seeing change, or who they enjoy seeing evolve,&#8221; Grey told Entertainment Tonight. &#8220;It&#8217;s not about who&#8217;s the best dancer. That&#8217;s why it involves, not (just) judges, it involves the public. It makes them part of (it). They get to determine who they get to see dance again each week."


--Jennifer Grey.

Naturelover, I really don't get your anger about this. You act like it is some vast conspiracy. You even stated in another thread that Palin pulled political favors to get her daughter on the show which is, I'm sorry, laughable. Palin has a doomed presidential campaign coming up. I highly doubt she is going to use what little political clout she has to get her daughter on a tv show.

As for the multiple votes -- who cares. I did the same thing for Idol. It may have not been in the hundreds, but it was in the dozens (I'm ashamed to say.) If you are not using a computer generated call in tool, it is not dishonest and not against the rules.

Also, you seem to be blaming the victims, here. I don't care if everything you believe is true. Sending in death threats to contestants on a tv game show is not ok or excusable. It's almost like you are saying that Bristol and her dance partner are deserving what they are getting.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

naturelover said:


> No, we're talking about dishonest political supporters who have caused the lives of innocents to be endangered because of their dishonesty and corruption.
> 
> .


See i knew we were talking about Hope and Change 2008!! :goodjob:


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

naturelover said:


> Palin should never have encouraged her supporters to make dishonest multiple votes.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...tol-palin-mark-ballas-report-says/?test=faces


Where in the article did it say that Mrs. Palin asked her supporters to vote dishonestly?



DENALI said:


> Double bull pucky! Its a reality game show simple as that. Vote how you like when you like, also as simple as that. You dont think the liberals arent calling in and voting every which way they can themselves to defeat Bristol? You dont think there are liberal agenda sites telling their followers how to vote multiple times as well? There are! I guarentee you they are! Especially Now! If You dont like people voting for her and you dont like her because of her mother, then i suggest you take 5 minutes and vote against her as many times in as many ways as you can. Good luck!


Everyone is allowed a certain amount of legal votes and should stick to that.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

FeralFemale said:


> As for the multiple votes -- who cares. I did the same thing for Idol. It may have not been in the hundreds, but it was in the dozens (I'm ashamed to say.) If you are not using a computer generated call in tool, it is not dishonest and not against the rules.


It IS against the rules on this show. Each person is allowed (I think) five computer votes. People are making puppet email accounts to get hundreds of extra votes.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Death threats over a TV show would be laughable except that there are so many people with Sarah Palin living in their heads RENT FREE!

On another forum, they are saying that voter fraud is a right wing trait. I guess they have never heard of ACORN.

It has to be the media.... our educational system is screwed up...... it can't be that bad...... can it?


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

JanS said:


> It IS against the rules on this show. Each person is allowed (I think) five computer votes. People are making puppet email accounts to get hundreds of extra votes.


Rules? What are they going to do? Shut off my cable for voting to many times? Its not like its shop lifting or anything? Its a for profit tv reality show! Not a "real" election for anything other than the hell of it. Who cares! What are they gonna do? Send the police to my door because i voted to many times for a reality tv show cast member? I dare them! Come get me and bring your reality tv army with you when you do!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

DENALI said:


> Rules? What are they going to do? Shut off my cable for voting to many times? Its not like its shop lifting or anything? Its a for profit tv reality show! Not a "real" election for anything other than the hell of it. Who cares! What are they gonna do? Send the police to my door because i voted to many times for a reality tv show cast member? I dare them! Come get me and bring your reality tv army with you when you do!


I like to play fair. I wouldn't want my favorite contestant to win by cheating and wouldn't want to win myself if it was cheating that got me there. But that's just me.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

FeralFemale said:


> Also, you seem to be blaming the victims, here. I don't care if everything you believe is true. Sending in death threats to contestants on a tv game show is not ok or excusable. It's almost like you are saying that Bristol and her dance partner are deserving what they are getting.


Excuse me? What a horrible and unwarrented accusation to make! How do you get that out of this?



naturelover said:


> No, we're talking about dishonest political supporters who have caused the lives of innocents to be endangered because of their dishonesty and corruption.
> 
> .


.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

JanS said:


> Where in the article did it say that Mrs. Palin asked her supporters to vote dishonestly?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is allowed a certain amount of legal votes and should stick to that.


See my post number 17 above. Maybe you guys don't all get the same news coverage that I do - it's been plastered all over the tv news up here including showing excerpts taken from Palin's and her supporters facebook and twitter conversations.

I don't understand why you folks aren't getting complete news coverage and being kept uninformed about it. Why is the American media witholding such news but other countries are getting that news? There's something wrong with that. Why the media black-out?

.


----------



## kendall j (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh no, people are voting for *Bristol Palin*. Oh what ever shall we do? The world is going to end! Why are people getting all riled up over this? These stupid shows allow multiple votes. People are constantly making phantom e-mail accounts to vote more. This is nothing new. 

People need to get their cheesy poof eating butts off the sofa and take a look at important things going on in the world around them instead of obsessing over some stupid, mindless, ridiculous reality show. If shows like this are reality, then Santa, the Easter Bunny, and the Tooth Fairy must all be real as well. I guess I better sit up and catch the Tooth Fairy next time my kid loses a tooth. I can hold her at gunpoint until the cops get here and cart her off for breaking and entering.

People need to get a grip on reality.......

Kendall


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

naturelover said:


> You can blame this happening due to Palin's political supporters making dishonest multiple votes to tip the scales in favour of her personal interests. If her political supporters had voted honestly none of this would have happened. Now instead both Palin and her political supporters have endangered her daughter's life. Palin should never have encouraged her supporters to make dishonest multiple votes.
> 
> 
> .


I agree 100%. It is MUCH better to let dead people, felons and illegal immigrants vote.

Interesting about the URL quoted there, it said "may have." Could it be just anopther hatin' rumor :shrug:. Long as there have been reality shows, there will be people skewing the results. I know American Idol has a contigent that deliberately votes for the WORST contestant. Like Loq said, get a grip, folks...it is just a show!!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

JanS said:


> It IS against the rules on this show. Each person is allowed (I think) five computer votes. People are making puppet email accounts to get hundreds of extra votes.


You can't vote from email accounts. You have to go to ABC's site to vote online, and the site allows a certain number of votes per COMPUTER.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

naturelover said:


> You can blame this happening due to Palin's political supporters making dishonest multiple votes to tip the scales in favour of her personal interests.


Uh, no you can't. No blame shifting allowed here. 

You can 'blame' the death threats on those whack-jobs who made the death threats.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

naturelover said:


> See my post number 17 above. Maybe you guys don't all get the same news coverage that I do - it's been plastered all over the tv news up here including showing excerpts taken from Palin's and her supporters facebook and twitter conversations.
> 
> I don't understand why you folks aren't getting complete news coverage and being kept uninformed about it. Why is the American media witholding such news but other countries are getting that news? There's something wrong with that. Why the media black-out?
> 
> .


We have news to report unlike you. I also listen to some other networks and they don't want to publicize other programs. What network is it played on? I have other interest than watching some dancing on TV. If you have a problem call in and complain many times just like other vote too much.:hysterical:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

naturelover said:


> You can blame this happening due to Palin's political supporters making dishonest multiple votes to tip the scales in favour of her personal interests. If her political supporters had voted honestly none of this would have happened. Now instead both Palin and her political supporters have endangered her daughter's life. Palin should never have encouraged her supporters to make dishonest multiple votes.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...tol-palin-mark-ballas-report-says/?test=faces
> 
> ...


Really?
You think that?
You make excuses for Obama's idiot fans even in this?
The lunatic left will go as low as they have to.
Pathetic that they think this will help their hero, but typical of the far left.
Violence and hatred are a way of life for them.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

naturelover said:


> How many others of the contestants have their mother's thousands of dishonest political supporters making multiple votes?
> 
> Some political supporters are making as many as 200 or 300 votes each to show support not for the contestant but for the mother of the contestant. Those dishonest voters aren't voting for the daughter, they're voting to show support to the mother.
> 
> ...


You can go and vote for whoever you want as many times as you want too.
It's not dishonest and not against the rules.
It's certainly not worth killing someone over no matter what the vilent leftist leaders tell you to do.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Shygal said:


> No I dont think there are.


Nope, they are telling them to kill Bristol.
What a sick group of worshipers Obama has.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

JanS said:


> It IS against the rules on this show. Each person is allowed (I think) five computer votes. People are making puppet email accounts to get hundreds of extra votes.


Credible Link?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

tyusclan said:


> You can't vote from email accounts. You have to go to ABC's site to vote online, and the site allows a certain number of votes per COMPUTER.


Well, it's obvious people are buying hundreds of computers to vote for Bristol
I bet there will be a Dancing With the Stars Czar before this is over.
Of course, Obama won't say a word to stop his idiots from threatening her.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

well the voting online and via text is messed up and not working at this time. Wonderful, NOT.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

naturelover said:


> You can blame this happening due to Palin's political supporters making dishonest multiple votes to tip the scales in favour of her personal interests. If her political supporters had voted honestly none of this would have happened. Now instead both Palin and her political supporters have endangered her daughter's life. Palin should never have encouraged her supporters to make dishonest multiple votes.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...tol-palin-mark-ballas-report-says/?test=faces
> 
> ...


How do you know if her political supporters aren't voting because they happen to like Bristol? It's ridiculous for people to get so carried away by a stupid dance competition.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

naturelover said:


> How many others of the contestants have their mother's thousands of dishonest political supporters making multiple votes?
> 
> Some political supporters are making as many as 200 or 300 votes each to show support not for the contestant but for the mother of the contestant. Those dishonest voters aren't voting for the daughter, they're voting to show support to the mother.
> 
> ...


I'm sure all the Hollywood stars that have been on the show have their fan clubs who vote several times. Give it a rest. This is NOT political, it's a stupid dance competition.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

naturelover said:


> See my post number 17 above. Maybe you guys don't all get the same news coverage that I do - it's been plastered all over the tv news up here including showing excerpts taken from Palin's and her supporters facebook and twitter conversations.
> 
> I don't understand why you folks aren't getting complete news coverage and being kept uninformed about it. Why is the American media witholding such news but other countries are getting that news? There's something wrong with that. Why the media black-out?
> 
> .


I don't think it's a lack of media black out as much as it's not real news. Maybe your country thinks all Americans follow stupid shows like dancing with the stars and their world revolves around it, but it doesn't. The show is just that, a show. It's not political. Bristol is not running for President and as far as I know, neither is her Mother at this point and time. Even IF her Mother was running, it has nothing to do with politics. It's a tv show. Why can't you understand that. American's realize what it is which is why it's ridiculous to hear you talk about media black outs and making such a big deal over a reality show. It's for entertainment purposes, not elections.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

naturelover said:


> Excuse me? What a horrible and unwarrented accusation to make! How do you get that out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Actually I would say it is spot on, because I came to the same conclusion priro to reading FF's post...Whether or not you agree, you are blaming the victims, or their families, for the actions of others...

Basically, you're saying, "Well they wouldn't be receiving those death threats if they didn't..." as though those sending the threats were justified.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Never mind. Not worth it.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

naturelover said:


> How many others of the contestants have their mother's thousands of dishonest political supporters making multiple votes?
> 
> Some political supporters are making as many as 200 or 300 votes each to show support not for the contestant but for the mother of the contestant. Those dishonest voters aren't voting for the daughter, they're voting to show support to the mother.
> 
> How is that fair to all the other more qualified contestants who don't have their mother's political support behind them?.


*************************************************
somehow "O" was getting votes from 'dead' people???!!! It happened but somehow, 
a non-reality dance show causes you more grief than the *REALITY* of what 
has taken place in this country and allowed an 'imposter' to get into the White House.......
You really need to get a grip on this side of the 4th dimension *BEFORE* heading off into la-la land......


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Tobster said:


> No, we are not talking about dishonesty and corruption. We are talking about Palin Derangement Syndrome. An illness which seems to have taken hold of you.


*************************************
too much PBS........the *P*rogressive *BS* network!!:help:



(Sorry.....couldn't help myself) Must be from having to listen to such dribbley goo like dancing with the :stars:


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Holy cow, are you people really arguing over this? Naturelover, you might want to grab a napkin. You seem to be foaming at the mouth a bit.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

You aren't thinking of locking this thread down are you???? I think that the winter blues has just come a 
bit early for our Canadian cousins.......something like snow blindness or such.......drives them mad for a time, 
but they soon snap out of it......or so I've been led to believe. Maybe it hits them harder on the west coast than 
back here around the great lakes......the Ontario Canooks seem downright sane (and sober) in comparison......:shrug::teehee:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Cabin Fever = 20 foot gaze in a 10 foot cabin.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Lonelytree, I love your signature line.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Chuck said:


> Holy cow, are you people really arguing over this? Naturelover, you might want to grab a napkin. You seem to be foaming at the mouth a bit.


It's no wonder some people are making death threats and some other guy goes and shoots his TV because the votes are politically stacked. Sure I am foaming at the mouth (and I do have a napkin thank you) and it's because the whole situation has become political, as evidenced by a post like this.



fellini123 said:


> I love Jennifers dancing, and I think she will win. But I voted 10 times for Bristol. Just call me a Tea Partite!! LOL
> 
> Alice in Virginia


:indif:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

naturelover said:


> It's no wonder some people are making death threats and some other guy goes and shoots his TV because the votes are politically stacked. Sure I am foaming at the mouth (and I do have a napkin thank you) and it's because the whole situation has become political, as evidenced by a post like this.
> 
> 
> 
> :indif:


It's her perogative to vote for whoever she wants to vote for. I just don't get why this is such a major issue with you.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> It's her perogative to vote for whoever she wants to vote for. I just don't get why this is such a major issue with you.


Are you saying you don't think it's a major issue that a young couple are now getting death threats because voters are voting multiple times based on Tea Party *political favoritism* instead of based on all the contestant's dancing talents and merits?

Uummm - why can't you see that something's not right with that? When did that TV show become a political issue? I think it's horrifying that it's causing death threats to be issued against that young couple, no matter who their mothers are. Don't you?

.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

naturelover said:


> Uummm - why can't you see that something's not right with that?
> *
> When did that TV show become a political issue? *.


*****************************************************
We _*REALLY*_ wouldn't have thought this was a big *POLITICAL* deal, if you weren't frothing at the mouth 
and telling us that it was......and to tell you truthfully, it *STILL* isn't ......except to you and those who try 
to sway the masses to 'think'......er,,,,, swallow, what you want them to.....and apparently the medicine 
isn't going down too well either. Maybe we aren't the ones who really need it.......:bored::umno:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I do think the death threats are horrible. I don't think there's anything wrong with Bristol being on the show. There are nut cases every where. There are people who stalk celebrities and kill celebrities. Has nothing to do with politics, has everything to do with there being sick people in the world. You're trying to make this political, it's just a tv show. Are you trying to say that politicians should not let their kids be kids?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> Lonelytree, I love your signature line.


Likewise, I am sure!


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

naturelover said:


> No, we're talking about dishonest political supporters who have caused the lives of innocents to be endangered because of their dishonesty and corruption.
> 
> .


On a _TV SHOW?_

Really?

You know . . . Never mind, trying to reason with you is like trying to shuffle the wind.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Nope, they are telling them to kill Bristol.
> What a sick group of worshipers Obama has.


Oh come on, you show me proof that its Obama supporters making the death threats :grump:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Heh. It's probably the mothers of the other contestants. :hysterical:

.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

tyusclan said:


> You can't vote from email accounts. You have to go to ABC's site to vote online, and the site allows a certain number of votes per COMPUTER.


Weird, then, that all four articles I just read to double check the facts said people were getting extra votes by using extra email accounts. One man said he voted from 40 different email addresses.

So....if everyone is bragging that they got extra votes by using extra email accounts, and that's not how voting works....maybe there are no extra votes. Just lots of people voting for Bristol.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

DENALI said:


> Double bull pucky! Its a reality game show simple as that. Vote how you like when you like, also as simple as that. You dont think the liberals arent calling in and voting every which way they can themselves to defeat Bristol? You dont think there are liberal agenda sites telling their followers how to vote multiple times as well? There are! I guarentee you they are! Especially Now! If You dont like people voting for her and you dont like her because of her mother, then i suggest you take 5 minutes and vote against her as many times in as many ways as you can. Good luck!












Yup-& quit hollerin' 'corrupt; illegal' when its not.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

naturelover said:


> See my post number 17 above. Maybe you guys don't all get the same news coverage that I do - it's been plastered all over the tv news up here including showing excerpts taken from Palin's and her supporters facebook and twitter conversations.


Was Mrs. Palin herself encouraging people to vote more times than the show allows? 

Never mind, I already know the answer. Saying that you saw it on the TV news was a nice touch though, no one can ask you to provide a link to that.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

naturelover said:


> No, we're talking about dishonest political supporters who have caused the lives of innocents to be endangered because of their dishonesty and corruption.
> 
> .


You need the sarcasm icon, huh...you cannot be serious here...read your posts out loud & see how crazy they sound...


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Un - be - liev - a - ble.

G R O W . U P!

Even in THIS forum (where I thought the majority of people were slightly more intelligent than average) you can see the Bristol Palin haters fall along party lines. REALLY?!

Newsflash... the show never WAS about 'dancing' and even the word 'stars' has taken a hit as the gene pool thins.

<shaking head>

wow


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

I really can't understand how any thinking human could take something like Dancing with the Stars and turn it into a political conspiracy, not to mention making death threats!! What a bunch of mentally deficient people running around loose. Dang, those people need to get a life, bunch of idiots IMHO..


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Yup-& quit hollerin' 'corrupt; illegal' when its not.


This disappoints me, Tricky Grama. His (I assume) other post said it was okay to cast more votes than allowed, i.e. cheat. Even when it's just a TV show, that's not all right by me.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

kendall j said:


> Oh no, people are voting for *Bristol Palin*. Oh what ever shall we do? The world is going to end! Why are people getting all riled up over this? These stupid shows allow multiple votes. People are constantly making phantom e-mail accounts to vote more. This is nothing new.
> 
> People need to get their cheesy poof eating butts off the sofa and take a look at important things going on in the world around them instead of obsessing over some stupid, mindless, ridiculous reality show. If shows like this are reality, then Santa, the Easter Bunny, and the Tooth Fairy must all be real as well. I guess I better sit up and catch the Tooth Fairy next time my kid loses a tooth. I can hold her at gunpoint until the cops get here and cart her off for breaking and entering.
> 
> ...












Must've been some reeeeeally slow days in Canadian news!! Goes to show ya whats important in some folks' lives...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

naturelover said:


> Are you saying you don't think it's a major issue that a young couple are now getting death threats because voters are voting multiple times based on Tea Party *political favoritism* instead of based on all the contestant's dancing talents and merits?
> 
> Uummm - why can't you see that something's not right with that? When did that TV show become a political issue? I think it's horrifying that it's causing death threats to be issued against that young couple, no matter who their mothers are. Don't you?
> 
> .


Most are far more concerned over invalid data presented on global warming. Multiple times.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

JanS said:


> This disappoints me, Tricky Grama. His (I assume) other post said it was okay to cast more votes than allowed, i.e. cheat. Even when it's just a TV show, that's not all right by me.


Yeah, right. Get a grip.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Yeah, right. Get a grip.


And would that be your attitude if we were talking about, say, a political election?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

naturelover said:


> You can blame this happening due to Palin's political supporters making dishonest multiple votes to tip the scales in favour of her personal interests. If her political supporters had voted honestly none of this would have happened. Now instead both Palin and her political supporters have endangered her daughter's life. Palin should never have encouraged her supporters to make dishonest multiple votes.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...tol-palin-mark-ballas-report-says/?test=faces
> 
> ...



And you can blame a rape victim for "being on the wrong side of town" or perhaps it was what she wore????? :nono: I expected much better discussion than this from you...criminals are responsible for their acts not the victims...


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

JanS said:


> And would that be your attitude if we were talking about, say, a political election?


and now come on.. really? Are you comparing the two??? Oh my goodness you reality TV show watchers really need to get a _reality check_


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Aintlifegrand said:


> and now come on.. really? Are you comparing the two??? Oh my goodness you reality TV show watchers really need to get a _reality check_


Please, do not include all that watch that show in this statement. I watch it, enjoy the dancing (mostly), the costumes (about 1/2 the time) and think about 1/2 to 2/3 of the people on it are rediculous and are just there to jump start a declining or almost dead appeal to the public. They usually have a person that is favored to win (Jennifer this time), and then one expected to loose (Bristol this time) and then rock stars for the young crowd, some type of ball player for the male crowd. If you watch it, there appears to be a formula for the contestant make up.

And I watch it, and I like Bristol. Right now, I think any of the three couples could win, due to the judges and the popularity - except last night the voting was changed from the week before and so, I expect the 'down Bristol' crowd will get their wish and people that would have voted, did not. 

It appears that probably Jennifer will win as it appears planned.
But, it's gotten a lot of press coverage for the show.

And I'm proud of how Bristol handled herself last night.
She went out, danced and held her head high.

Angie


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Aintlifegrand said:


> and now come on.. really? Are you comparing the two??? Oh my goodness you reality TV show watchers really need to get a _reality check_


Of course not. I just don't like cheating of any kind and think it's weird that some people think it's OK if it's only a tv show. Like we can pick and choose where to apply our values.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Please, do not include all that watch that show in this statement. I watch it, enjoy the dancing (mostly), the costumes (about 1/2 the time) and think about 1/2 to 2/3 of the people on it are rediculous and are just there to jump start a declining or almost dead appeal to the public. They usually have a person that is favored to win (Jennifer this time), and then one expected to loose (Bristol this time) and then rock stars for the young crowd, some type of ball player for the male crowd. If you watch it, there appears to be a formula for the contestant make up.
> 
> And I watch it, and I like Bristol. Right now, I think any of the three couples could win, due to the judges and the popularity - except last night the voting was changed from the week before and so, I expect the 'down Bristol' crowd will get their wish and people that would have voted, did not.
> 
> ...


Yes of course you are right.. I watch American Idol because I love singing...There are many times my favorite doesn't win or that a really good singer does not stay in..it is what it is. I guess I should have phrased it differently. I never take any of this serious... other things in life are too serious.. the man shooting his TV and those who are calling corruption and tying this to politics is who I am talking about.. they need to realize how crazy they are and get themselves under control. It is just a TV show.. It means nothing..has no bearing on anything in all of our lives..I am still baffled over the craziness.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally Posted by naturelover View Post
> You can blame this happening due to Palin's political supporters making dishonest multiple votes to tip the scales in favour of her personal interests. If her political supporters had voted honestly none of this would have happened. Now instead both Palin and her political supporters have endangered her daughter's life. Palin should never have encouraged her supporters to make dishonest multiple votes.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment...ys/?test=faces


Inanity to inanity "Global Warming" to "Dancing with the Stars". The sky is falling, the sky is falling. Save yourself head for the hills.:run:


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

naturelover said:


> No, we're talking about dishonest political supporters who have caused the lives of innocents to be endangered because of their dishonesty and corruption.
> 
> .


We have the POTD. I think we need an Utterly Ridiculous Post Of The Day (URPOTD) award.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

SteveD(TX) said:


> We have the POTD. I think we need an Utterly Ridiculous Post Of The Day (URPOTD) award.


******************************************
well in charge of the _*REAL*_ POTDA's.......hmmmmmm......here's a thought.......
how about someone on the 'opposite' side of the aisle......say......oh, I don't know......
perhaps Naturelover or Shygal......perhaps JanS would take a crack at it?

On second thought......that's probably *NOT* a good idea......they've got *WAY TOO MUCH* 
on their plates as it is......what with trying to tie political boondoogles into semi-reality tv shows and 
making them somehow relate, just doesn't seem to be cutting the mustard these days.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't believe anybody cares enough about this stupid TV show to argue about it, much less make death threats toward any contestant! It's a *TV SHOW* people! 

(And of course, death threats are wicked and have to be taken seriously.)


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

If you were to read back over my posts you'd see that my first was defending Mrs. Palin as not telling people to vote illegally for her daughter. In the 3rd I said people were creating extra email accounts to place extra votes (because that's what I read at MSN among other places. When it was pointed out that couldn't be correct, I said that if it wasn't, maybe none of the extra vote carp ever happened.

So no conspiracy theories from me. 

And I voted for Bristol.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

JanS said:


> And would that be your attitude if we were talking about, say, a political election?


For heaven's sake!!! This is a TV show!!! 
If anyone knows me-even a little bit-by my posts, knows I'm up & arms over ACORN's corruption, as well as the bribes this admin has done...but a tv show????
Get a life, folks.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

SteveD(TX) said:


> We have the POTD. I think we need an Utterly Ridiculous Post Of The Day (URPOTD) award.












Ok, you thought it up...you're in charge!!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

bluesky said:


> I can't believe anybody cares enough about this stupid TV show to argue about it, much less make death threats toward any contestant! It's a *TV SHOW* people!
> 
> (And of course, death threats are wicked and have to be taken seriously.)


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

This may be an explanation for the strange attitudes. Just a thought...


*Nearly 1 in 5 Americans had mental illness in 2009

*CHICAGO - More than 45 million Americans, or 20 percent of U.S. adults, had some form of mental illness last year, and 11 million had a serious illness, U.S. government researchers reported on Thursday.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/40257359

*Top 200 Prescription Drugs of 2007*


http://www.pharmacytimes.com/issue/pharmacy/2008/2008-05/2008-05-8520


----------



## 10ecn (Mar 12, 2010)

Television is the true opiate of the masses. How could any news media, that puts such a high priority on an idiotic TV show, be considered credible, in any sense of the word? A "news blackout"? "Uninformed"? All I can conclude from all this, is that if ignorance is bliss, then wisdom is folly.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ambereyes said:


> This may be an explanation for the strange attitudes. Just a thought...
> *Nearly 1 in 5 Americans had mental illness in 2009
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nearly 1 in 5 Americans WERE TOLD that they had mental illness in 2009 and then the drug companies were able to sell the drugs.*


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

All I said was that I don't think it's okay to cheat on voting. Or to cheat on anything. Why do so many people have a problem with that? :shrug:


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

bluesky said:


> I can't believe anybody cares enough about this stupid TV show to argue about it, much less make death threats toward any contestant! It's a *TV SHOW* people!
> 
> (And of course, death threats are wicked and have to be taken seriously.)


Agreed!:thumb:


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

chickenista said:


> Ambereyes said:
> 
> 
> > This may be an explanation for the strange attitudes. Just a thought...
> ...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Get a life people.
It is a TV show.
Next we will start seeing threads about wrestling and how it effects the presidency.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

pancho said:


> Get a life people.
> It is a TV show.
> Next we will start seeing threads about wrestling and how it effects the presidency.


Don't give them any ideas!!! :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

JanS said:


> And would that be your attitude if we were talking about, say, a political election?


BUT, it's NOT a political election. It's a reality show. People will vote for who they choose to vote for. I don't know anything about whether people are voting more than they should or not, but to me, this is just a show. It doesn't affect our politics, or it shouldn't. It's people that want to make it political that is just ridiculous. Just because it happens to be Sarah Palin's daughter. Not everything she does or her family does is political. Sometimes they do things just for fun.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I wasn't comparing a TV show to politics. I was commenting on whether or not it's ok to cheat. In general.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Y'all need to stop.... I can't eat any more popcorn....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

naturelover said:


> Are you saying you don't think it's a major issue that a young couple are now getting death threats because voters are voting multiple times based on Tea Party *political favoritism* instead of based on all the contestant's dancing talents and merits?
> 
> Uummm - why can't you see that something's not right with that? When did that TV show become a political issue? I think it's horrifying that it's causing death threats to be issued against that young couple, no matter who their mothers are. Don't you?
> 
> .


They are getting death threats because some idiot takes the show too serious and thinks it matters.
Obviously some leftist with anger issues.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Shygal said:


> Oh come on, you show me proof that its Obama supporters making the death threats :grump:


You think it's maybe Republicans? 
All the violence in the last couple years has come from the Obama zealots.
He condones it as is evidenced in his lack of condemnation.
His silence speaks louder than his teleprompter.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

JanS said:


> And would that be your attitude if we were talking about, say, a political election?


You are comparing this to a political election?
I assume then by this statement, you believe Obama is not the rightful president because his minions committed voter fraud in almost every state?
Nope, didn't see a one of you holler foul then.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Please, do not include all that watch that show in this statement. I watch it, enjoy the dancing (mostly), the costumes (about 1/2 the time) and think about 1/2 to 2/3 of the people on it are rediculous and are just there to jump start a declining or almost dead appeal to the public. They usually have a person that is favored to win (Jennifer this time), and then one expected to loose (Bristol this time) and then rock stars for the young crowd, some type of ball player for the male crowd. If you watch it, there appears to be a formula for the contestant make up.
> 
> And I watch it, and I like Bristol. Right now, I think any of the three couples could win, due to the judges and the popularity - except last night the voting was changed from the week before and so, I expect the 'down Bristol' crowd will get their wish and people that would have voted, did not.
> 
> ...


Jennifer is a good dancer, but she's too whiny.
I can't stand that.
If I was voting, I'd vote for Kyle.
He's good at the dancing and he never complains.
I like Bristol, but her dancing isn't quite as good as the others.
On the other hand, no matter who wins, I'm not going to slit my wrists or cry all night.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

JanS said:


> All I said was that I don't think it's okay to cheat on voting. Or to cheat on anything. Why do so many people have a problem with that? :shrug:


I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I think for something to be considered "cheating" there has to be negative consequences for being caught. Think about this for a minute. Is there a single situation in life that "cheating" doesn't have the potential for negative consequences? Are there negative consequences for the people being accused of cheating here? Is it illegal? Does it violate some organizational rule? Some administrative rule? Some code of conduct that participants have agreed to? I'm not even entirely sure if it could even be considered immoral.


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

chickenista said:


> Ambereyes said:
> 
> 
> > This may be an explanation for the strange attitudes. Just a thought...
> ...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> You think it's maybe Republicans?
> All the violence in the last couple years has come from the Obama zealots.
> He condones it as is evidenced in his lack of condemnation.
> His silence speaks louder than his teleprompter.


So because the president of the US doesnt comment on death threats to someone, that means they condone it


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Shygal said:


> So because the president of the US doesnt comment on death threats to someone, that means they condone it


***************************************************
NO.......it's because the so-called president of the U.S. doesn't comment on the "fact" that his minions in ACORN, etc., 
committed enough voter fraud that allowed him to occupy said office........then that must mean that he condones it???!!!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Shygal said:


> So because the president of the US doesnt comment on death threats to someone, that means they condone it


Obama can sleep well tonight, he doesn't have to have Bristol killed, the whiner won.
Obamacrats everywhere are dancing in the streets. 
Now maybe we can all get past DWTS


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Yaayyy !! Yahoo !! :smiley-laughing013::banana02:

.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Whatever will the show do for ratings next year. If they are smart they will let this be the end because there is nothing they can do to beat this year's ratings.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I was strolling along ... reading all of this hilarity and thinking it rather funny ... when all of a sudden I literally laughed out loud.



JuliaAnn said:


> Y'all need to stop.... I can't eat any more popcorn....


Now THAT is funny ... hilarious, even ... made my wonderful day even wonderfuller.

Thank you, JulieAnn.

:bow:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Mama Crow said:


> I was strolling along ... reading all of this hilarity and thinking it rather funny ... when all of a sudden I literally laughed out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.... and I don't even have any popcorn. :nana:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Mama Crow said:


> I was strolling along ... reading all of this hilarity and thinking it rather funny ... when all of a sudden I literally laughed out loud.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by JuliaAnn
> ...


I seriousy considered it for a POTDA b/c it made ME laugh out loud too...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

JuliaAnn said:


> Y'all need to stop.... I can't eat any more popcorn....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

I gotta get me some of those minions....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> I gotta get me some of those minions....


Check the papers out tomorrow, surely there's a Black Friday sale on them somewhere near you.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

zong said:


> I gotta get me some of those minions....


Don't get the ones with the green polkadots, they're terrible.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Minions with onions are the best.
We grow our own.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

NEWS FLASH

BRISTOL PALIN & HULK HOGAN TEAM UP FOR WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING

Democrats call emergency meeting to decide strategy for new presidential threat.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Gosh, I am so honored!!! Thank you Tricky Grama!

I would also like to thank the Academy here at Homesteading Today, and the wonderful folks like Mama Crow and Eddie Buck, and so many many others who have made all this possible! 

I would also like to thank my mother (HI MOM! HI DAD! I LOVE Y'ALL!!) and my entire family for their unflagging support of my backwoods lifestyle and conservative political, social, and fiscal beliefs.

I thank you ALL!! (hugs hugs, air kisses, waving POTDA in the air triumphantly!!)

Gad, would someone get her off the stage now....


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I like all the minions except for the licorice flavored ones, and the green ones. They're like green popscicles and jello--no one wants to eat them.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

I actually read all the way to the end of this thread...do I get some sort of an award for that?


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

snowshoehair said:


> I actually read all the way to the end of this thread...do I get some sort of an award for that?


I was thinking the same thing; but really though, who on this planet with more than a single working brain cell watches a show featuring over weight celebrities, or the overwieght daughters of celebrities, dancing poorly?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

snowshoehair said:


> I actually read all the way to the end of this thread...do I get some sort of an award for that?


50% off on your next minion. (But don't get the green polka dotted ones, Ryptyle says they're terrible).


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

snowshoehair said:


> I actually read all the way to the end of this thread...do I get some sort of an award for that?


You should, you should.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Haggis said:


> I was thinking the same thing; but really though, who on this planet with more than a single working brain cell watches a show featuring over weight celebrities, or the overwieght daughters of celebrities, dancing poorly?


Ummm, I don't know because I didn't watch.

BTW, how did YOU know they were overweight and danced poorly? :shrug:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

zong said:


> I gotta get me some of those minions....


*******************************************
sycophant [&#712;s&#618;k&#601;f&#601;nt]
n
a person who uses flattery to win favour from individuals wielding influence; toady
[from Latin s&#563;cophanta, from Greek sukophant&#275;s, literally: the person showing a fig, 
apparently referring to the fig sign used in making an accusation, from sukon fig + phainein 
to show; sense probably developed from ``accuser'' to ``informer, flatterer'']



Probably not......sycophants don't necessarily know how to use flattery nearly as well as they 
know how to stuff ballot boxes after signing in with the names of dead folk.

Minions, on the other hand, do as they're told......
and try making *EVERYTHING* political....
including so-called reality tv shows.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Haggis said:


> I was thinking the same thing; but really though, who on this planet with more than a single working brain cell watches a show featuring over weight celebrities, or the overwieght daughters of celebrities, dancing poorly?


**************************
one. But.....I have a confession to make.....haven't watched a single segment of the 'controversial' show.....don't plan to either.:umno:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

pancho said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> BRISTOL PALIN & HULK HOGAN TEAM UP FOR WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING
> 
> Democrats call emergency meeting to decide strategy for new presidential threat.


LOL Now that's funny, I don't care who you are. :run:


----------

